# Verizon FIOS Los Angeles



## concerto49 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi, anyone in the Los Angeles area have Verizon?

Need someone to run a set of traceroutes if you don't mind helping.

If you're an existing customer, happy to provide 1 month free credit on a VPS (that's $7 or under) or if you'd be interested in signing up, happy to provide 1 month free credit on a new VPS.

This isn't an offer of any kind - not the purpose anyway. Need to look at some network issues and not in the area.

Note: only need 1 person. Whoever's first.

Thanks!


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Aug 13, 2014)

I have Verizon FIOS at home... can run some tests if you still need.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 13, 2014)

Profuse-Jim said:


> I have Verizon FIOS at home... can run some tests if you still need.


Yeah. Do you have Skype? Will PM you.


----------

